

Android and IOS versions of Unity are free until April 8th - clavalle
https://store.unity3d.com
Usually they are $800 together. (Their site has been crushed...so be patient :)
======
davesmylie
I toyed with creating an android game in unity last year, but the cost of the
licence ($400) put me off and I ended up doing it natively using java and
eclipse (which was fairly painful)

I'm going to give unity another look in, but the unity servers seem pretty
well hammered at this point!

~~~
reedum
They are worse than hammered. I have been refreshing the 500 error for 30
minutes to log in to my account.

~~~
sodiumphosphate
Stop refreshing; you have more than a month to get it.

------
swalsh
I am so psyched for this! Unity is an amazing platform, and their support of
the community is quite remarkable.

